# BlueTooth kits



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I finally got around ot ordering a BlueTooth kit.

I came across some info on the "other" board about Coupe installs. The Coupes have had a problem with the Voice Dialing volume, as in teh adjsutment went from Too LOUD to WAY TOO LOUD.

There is a new ULF part number that works with Coupes. The old ULF is (it is still available and fine for Sedans and Tourings) 84 21 6 934 552.

The new one is 84 11 6 938 610.

I checked with the parts guy at Russel BMW in Baltimore. He found that both ULF modules are current numbers, and he can get either one pretty quickly. He actually has 552 one in stock, but no install kit.

He quoted $485 for the ULF (recent price increase) and $164 for the install kit, with a 20% off BMW CCA discount, making the entire setup $439. Cutter's "SPECIAL" Internet price, mentioning this board was $539. The last group buy was $450 from Cutter.

There are a couple of other parts that may or may not be needed, but they are pretty cheap (under $15 each list). There is a special piece for Tourings. Thee is a bracket for 03/02 - 08/02 built cars that don't have an audio amp from the factory (ie HK sound). And a jumper plug that may be needed.

The parts guy at Russel is getting me the jumper plug, but I can return it for full refund if it turns out I don't need it. Depending on circumstance that plug may end up being sold MANY times. 

The parts guy at Russel is very helpful, very knowledgeable, and willing to check into things.

I pick my parts up next Thursday (my schedule).

Of course, if you want, they will also install it.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

So when you say Coupes.... do you mean Coupes like M coupes? or any E46 Coupe?

Do you know if the price is the same for the old and new module?

If this applies to me... that info is good to have...


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Any E46 coupe built form 03/02 (March 2002) on.

If you don't know your build date, you can check on the driver's side door frame. The sticker there will tell you teh month and year of production.

There are also kits for 5er and X5s, but not sure of the applicability, since I have no need to know. 

There may be kits later for earlier cars, plus somebody on this board has come up with a mod that allows it to be used in pretty much any E46.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> Any E46 coupe built form 03/02 (March 2002) on.
> 
> If you don't know your build date, you can check on the driver's side door frame. The sticker there will tell you teh month and year of production.
> 
> ...


Mine's an 11/02 build so I guess the new part number applies to me. Thanks! 
I wonder if they cost the same... I'll have to call Circle and see what they say.

Ooh... any E46... there's several people here with cars before 03/02 build that would really like to know about that...


----------



## chosen12b (Feb 25, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> I finally got around ot ordering a BlueTooth kit.
> 
> I came across some info on the "other" board about Coupe installs. The Coupes have had a problem with the Voice Dialing volume, as in teh adjsutment went from Too LOUD to WAY TOO LOUD.
> 
> ...


I called around for that part number '84 11 6 938 610' and all the parts departments do not have that number in there system. Am i mistaken?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The cost is the same, and if your parts guy can't find the number, try someone else.

My parts guy came up with the 552 number first, then I clued him on the other one, and when he looked it was there, in the system. I am going to call in a few minutes and if it is in , I will go get it.

BTW Circle has been somewhat slow in shipping things according to reports.

I am sure Russel would be happy to work with you. 

---------------------- A few minutes later -----------------------------------

I just talked to Russel and my parts are in. I will go get them later this morning.

I asked about mail order dealings and he said you have to go through their wholesale parts department. 800-638-8410

Ifyou are a BMW CCA member, you would get the prices I have shown above. If they have any problems with the part numbers, have them check with the retail parts guy.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

OK, just got back from the dealer.

The ULF box has lots of labels. It has an original BMW label with bar code stating that the part is the 84 21 6 934 552. It has a second label attached later (it covers part of the first label) that has two part numbers. 84 21 6 934 552 AND 84 21 6 938 610.

The unit itself says 84-21 6-934552-02. But this one was built in April 2003.

So I have no idea what is up.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

OK< update on the Bluetooth.

I got the parts installed, and in my Coupe I ahve the problem with too loud voice prompts.

So I have to figure out how to actually GET a 84 21 6 938 610 ULF module.

BTW the mount in the kit does directly fit the Coupe CD changer bracket. But I will have pics shortly to show how to make it work.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

*Bluetooth install photos*

Bluetooth install photos

Here are the photos I took of installing the Bluetooth ULF into my 2002 M3 Coupe. I managed to foget to take pictures of the interior portion of the install, but that was pretty much by the instructions.

The first picture shows the cable and the location where I found the cable. It is up behind the shock mount. The connectors are bundled in a wrap of black cloth with a velcro seal. The cable will need to be run out that triangular hole indicated by the red circle.

The second picture is the cable as it comes out of the wrap. The black and blue connectors and a small whie one are the ones used.

For 08/02 or later build cars, the 56 pin black connector needs to be taken apart and pins 7 and 8 removed. The third picture shows the internal part of the connector removed from teh black cover. The pins are well numbered. My 03/02 build didn't have pins in the 7 and 8 position.

Pic 4 shows the upper part of the CD bracket in my car. Notice the two supports in line with each other. There was a piece bolted into these two supports that I removed.

Pic 5 shows the ULF bracket that comes in the install kit. This is for sedans. Notice that the two mounting points for this bracket are not in line with each other.

Pic 6 shows the ULF installed. I bolted the left hand end of the ULF bracket in the previous photo, to the forwad support in the car. I put s small square of cardborad, cut from one of the boxes, between the ULF bracket and the CD player to avoid any rattles.

Don't forget to get the BT code label off the side of the ULF and stick it on the provided car BEFORE ou install the ULF. You will need that code to pair your phone to the car.

The cable must be pulled as far to the rear of the car as possible to connect the FAKRA antenna connector without stressing the cable.

Pic 7 shows how I used RTV silicone to glue the bracket to teh support at the back end. I filled the area between teh support and the edge of the bracket to make a "rubber" shock mount. Once it cured overnight, it was pretty sturdy. Not much force on it, just worrying about vibration.

The interior install went easily. A couple of things to point out. When you pull up the rear of the console to install the BT antenna, teh conector is stuffed down inside the carpet towards the front of that area.

The instructions say you have to remove the console to get the front connector for the pairing button. I foud if you get in teh back seat with eh passenger seat run full forward, you can get to the wiring bundle wihtout removing the console. It is down in a slot to just inside the left hand edge of the console. The wiring bundle can be found in the front area of the console, and you pull it out and find a wrapped bundle like the back. There will be anoher connector there, so I wrapped it back up with the wrap and stuffed it back into the slit in the carpet.

I cut the pairing button hole with a Dremel and a carbide cutter to rough it out, then used a file to bring it to final size. CAUTION you can make the hole such that you can install the button, but the button will not work, sicne the hole is slightly too small and squeezes the button. Check for proper operation, and if the button desn't work freely, pop it out and file the hole slightly large. I found the lower part of the button should drop in to about halfway, then you push. If you have to use some force to get the button started, the hole is too small.

The mic goes up behind the center rear view mirror. I put mine on the left (drivers side). I don't have a sunroof so it wasn't any problem. The sunroof switch is normaly on this side, but you can swap them.

Last step is to have the car coded for the BT setup. My dearl did this without an appointment for $54. DO take the instructions with you so they don't have to scurry around trying to figure out what to do. The coding instructions are near the back of the installation instructions.

Then pair your phone to the car. This went exactly according to the instructions. And every time I start the car, withing a few seconds my phone pairs to the car and it works.

I do still have the trouble with the prompt voice being rather load, but I am working on that.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Rest of the pics.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

So... just curious... howcome you didn't get the coupe bracket?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

doeboy said:


> So... just curious... howcome you didn't get the coupe bracket?[/QUOUTE]
> 
> Because BMW doesn't import one to the US.
> 
> Only Sedan and Touring brackets.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

> Because BMW doesn't import one to the US.
> 
> Only Sedan and Touring brackets.


Bleh... that's a bummer.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

OK, another update. I talked to the dealer again, and according to them the 552 module supersedes the 610 module.

The first guy I talked to, when i ordered it, siad that the two did NOT superseded each other. :dunno:

Still working on this.


----------



## Moolji (Jun 25, 2003)

Pinecone,

Did you ever get this resolved? I just had the dealer install a BT kit in my '04 330ci... and the voice prompts are way too loud. I even printed this thread for the parts guy before ordering! 

My RO shows they ordered the 610 module. The parts guy said he thought that was the one that superceded the 552... but it's not working correctly.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Moolji said:


> Pinecone,
> 
> Did you ever get this resolved? I just had the dealer install a BT kit in my '04 330ci... and the voice prompts are way too loud. I even printed this thread for the parts guy before ordering!
> 
> My RO shows they ordered the 610 module. The parts guy said he thought that was the one that superceded the 552... but it's not working correctly.


The "updated" module may say 610 on the box but the unit itself still says 552-02 on it. This is rather confusing. I also saw a discussion on this that said 552 is actually the updated part and not 610... so now I'm confused.

I think I remember seeing my ULF having a May of 04 (or was it 03 argh...) manufacture date. I also have the loud prompts, and the SES "Volume Down" command doesn't work. I'm wondering if it has something to do with the jumper (seeing as mine looks different than the ones that people bought with the kit?) or whether it's a coding issue. I might have it recoded and see what happens.


----------



## ambishop (Oct 5, 2003)

doeboy said:


> The "updated" module may say 610 on the box but the unit itself still says 552-02 on it. This is rather confusing. I also saw a discussion on this that said 552 is actually the updated part and not 610... so now I'm confused.
> 
> I think I remember seeing my ULF having a May of 04 (or was it 03 argh...) manufacture date. I also have the loud prompts, and the SES "Volume Down" command doesn't work. I'm wondering if it has something to do with the jumper (seeing as mine looks different than the ones that people bought with the kit?) or whether it's a coding issue. I might have it recoded and see what happens.


Try the BMW ULF P/N 84 21 6 945 387 OR 84 21 6 950 089 up to 06/04

The Crap 84 21 6 934 552 that dealers are pushing right now is the first generation ULF Bluetooth module that had stopped production 6/03. BMW has such a large stock of these that they are asking dealers to move these instead of the new ones. Insist on getting the latest version as the P/N 84 21 6 945 387 OR 84 21 6 950 089 work substantially better.

Martin


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

ambishop said:


> Try the BMW ULF P/N 84 21 6 945 387 OR 84 21 6 950 089 up to 06/04
> 
> The Crap 84 21 6 934 552 that dealers are pushing right now is the first generation ULF Bluetooth module that had stopped production 6/03. BMW has such a large stock of these that they are asking dealers to move these instead of the new ones. Insist on getting the latest version as the P/N 84 21 6 945 387 OR 84 21 6 950 089 work substantially better.
> 
> Martin


Well... I bought mine from a dealer in NJ and installed it myself. What can I do? :dunno: Someone mentioned a software update should be available for it in September... hoping that will fix it... not a big deal since the core functionality works and pretty well too... only the SES voice prompts are a little loud and I can't adjust the volume on it like the SES manual says I should be able to do.


----------



## xenon79 (Aug 18, 2004)

doeboy said:


> Well... I bought mine from a dealer in NJ and installed it myself. What can I do? :dunno: Someone mentioned a software update should be available for it in September... hoping that will fix it... not a big deal since the core functionality works and pretty well too... only the SES voice prompts are a little loud and I can't adjust the volume on it like the SES manual says I should be able to do.


I am in the same boat here with the 552 and am disappointed to say the least. I also ordered from a NJ dealer. They made it very clear that there would be no swapping of units. I called my local dealer and they said they were no longer pushing the Bluetooth option or selling any parts related to it. I don't know what's going on, but it doesn't sound good.

Keep an eye out guys; I'll let you know if I hear anything further.


----------



## r1man1963 (Jun 9, 2004)

*calling pinecone*

Terry, it has been over 2 months since ur last post here, what ever happened to ur volume problem ????


----------



## Ilyam5 (Aug 30, 2004)

So far no volume issue resulution:

here are the latest ULF units from Martin's site

http://www.bimmernav.com/pdf/matrix.pdf

But there is no confirmation they resolve the volume issue. Has anyone installed the latest units? What about 04-05 coupes - do you still have the issue?

Second issue is Microphone: noise when th ephone is picked up.. people on th eother line hear hissing and digital voice:
Quoting martins site aian:
"BMWs with option code SA 644, most likely do not have the mic in place, but just the mic grill cover. Part number 84 31 6 938 762 This is the latest Mic available with a superior Noise cancellation technology. Much better than the mics used up to 2002 BMWs" 
Any experience?


----------

